# PT100 Wandler



## s.leuschke (17 August 2008)

Suche PT100 Wandler.
Preis per PN

Gruss Sven


----------



## edison (17 August 2008)

Gibts da bei Rinck nicht LC (Low Cost) versionen?
Da lohnt sich ein gebrauchter Wandler nicht.
Und wohin willst Du wandeln?


----------



## s.leuschke (17 August 2008)

Ich will PT100 auf 0-10V oder 4-20mA wandeln,
für AI 
Gruss Sven


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Und wohin willst Du wandeln?



das ist hier wohl die entscheidende frage!

frank rief mich letztens an und teilte mir mit, ich solle die phoenix-wandler in den wind schießen, die von weidmüller seien viel günstiger und ohne software, nur über 2048 dip-schalter sauber zu parametrieren


----------



## s.leuschke (17 August 2008)

Es gibt auch welche bei ifm.de.
Aber auch ne kostenfrage, wenn es um den Heimgebrauch geht.


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2008)

deine preisvorstellungen sehen *wie* aus?


----------



## s.leuschke (17 August 2008)

geschenkt,
nein natürlich nicht.
Da ich als Anlagenelektriker arbeite, weiss ich natürlich schon über die Preise Bescheid.
Grundsätzlich bin ich schon der Meinung, dass Qualität bezahlt werden muss.
Nur bräuchte ich diese für ein Heimprojekt, und deshalb die Nachfrage, ob jemand welche abzugeben hat.

Phönix kostet bei Conrad ca. 160,-€.
Leider ist die Fa. in welcher ich beschäftigt bin, nicht so kooperativ, was private Bestellungen angeht. Da wäre es sicherlich einfacher.


----------



## edison (17 August 2008)

Schau Dir mal den an:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B352_1_D_LC-MV-1xPT100.PDF

Liegt sicherlich erheblich näher an Deiner Preisvorstellung, kostet nur einen Anruf das herauszufinden.


----------



## TimoK (18 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
sehr zu empfehlen ist auch noch die Firma PRElectronics. Da hab ich bis jetzt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Preis liegt auch ein wenig unter Phoenix, der große Vorteil ist, dass die Einstellungen nicht über DIP_Schalter, sondern auf einer Klartextanzeige gemacht werden, hier wird gleichzeitig auch noch der aktuelle Messwert angezeigt. Sehr schön für Inbetriebnahmen, Fehlersuche etc.
Modell wäre der 4114, dafür brauchst du zum paramatrieren das Display 4501(einmal eingeben und auf jeden Wandler nur draufstecken und Konfiguration übertragen - fertig) . Ich finde es sehr schön, auf jedem Umformer ein Display sitzen zu haben, ist aber kein Muss.

Preislich liegt der 4114 bei VK 129,00 € , das Display bei 33€

Gruss
Timo


----------



## august123 (18 August 2008)

hm brauchst du das Signal auf der Steuerung?  
Ich habe dann PT100 Zweipunktregler/PID Regler gefunden, da kostet einer mit Display gerade mal 1/3. Zwei einstellbare Schaltpunkte, SSR und Alarmausgang, extrem großer Messbereich usw.

Kommt natürlich darauf an was du mit den Werten anstellen willst....


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

0...10V sollten doch mit einer messbrücke realisierbar sein 

speziell mein ich das hier:



> Eine häufig ebenfalls als Wheatstone-Brücke (alternativ Ausschlag-Widerstandsmessbrücke) bezeichnete Methode ist die Abwandlung zum Ausschlagverfahren, bei dem nur kleine Abweichungen des Widerstands ermittelt werden können. Erläuterndes Beispiel: Eine Brücke mit einem Temperatur-Messwiderstand in einem der Spannungsteiler, befindet sich bei einer Referenztemperatur im abgeglichenen Zustand. Ändert sich die Temperatur am Messwiderstand, dann ändert sich die Diagonalspannung analog zur Temperaturänderung. Das Ausschlagverfahren nimmt in der modernen Messtechnik einen festen Platz ein.


----------



## s.leuschke (18 August 2008)

Ich bin an der Steuerung meiner Solaranlage dran.
Damit wir etwas experimentieren können, sollten die Temperaturen schon auf die SPS gehen.

Gruss Sven


----------



## vierlagig (18 August 2008)

gehen sie doch mit der messbrücke, der spannungsmesser ist dein 0..10V eingang, das rechnen überlass ich dir  ...billiger gehts nicht


----------



## edison (18 August 2008)

Hast Du den Preis schon angefragt?


----------



## s.leuschke (18 August 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Hast Du den Preis schon angefragt?


 
Hallo, kam heute nicht dazu.
Nehme mir morgen Zeit dafür.

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (18 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gehen sie doch mit der messbrücke, der spannungsmesser ist dein 0..10V eingang, das rechnen überlass ich dir  ...billiger gehts nicht



ok das versuche ich jetzt auch, gerade 4x 0-10V Eingangskarte für 20€ geschossen


----------



## s.leuschke (19 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gehen sie doch mit der messbrücke, der spannungsmesser ist dein 0..10V eingang, das rechnen überlass ich dir  ...billiger gehts nicht


 
Das ist ja irgendwo kein Problem.
Nur wundert mich etwas, dass diese Wandler derartige imense Kosten verursachen,bzw. hab ich gedacht, dass man sowas fix und fertig bekommen kann. Einfach ranhängen und gut.


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Das ist ja irgendwo kein Problem.
> Nur wundert mich etwas, dass diese Wandler derartige imense Kosten verursachen,bzw. hab ich gedacht, dass man sowas fix und fertig bekommen kann. Einfach ranhängen und gut.



du bekommst die dinger ja auch fix und fertig, nur arbeiten die nicht dem prinzip einer messbrücke, diemeisten haben ADUs DAUs drinnen, auf jeden fall ne menge elektronik, auch als schutzbeschaltung. viele lassen sich auch programmieren/parametrieren ob nun über software oder dip-schalter ... also insgesamt sehr viel knoff hoff, welches man sich gut gezahlen läßt


----------



## s.leuschke (19 August 2008)

Aber PT100 mit integrierten Transmitter wäre doch auch ne Möglichkeit.
Der wandelt gleich selbt in V oder mA um.


----------



## vierlagig (19 August 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Aber PT100 mit integrierten Transmitter wäre doch auch ne Möglichkeit.
> Der wandelt gleich selbt in V oder mA um.



joah, die gibts ja auch, nennt sich dann Pt100 mit Kopftransmitter


----------

